
Run Pokemon Emerald ROM in Your browser - Schampu
https://maierfelix.github.io/emerald-engine/static/
======
Schampu
Hi there,

this is a toy project I worked on for the past months. It's an early stage
pokemon emerald emulator. Maps, tiles, animations, warps, sprites etc. are
extracted from the provided ROM file.

After dragging a ROM file into the browser window, you can walk and explore
the complete pokemon emerald world.

The game engine is created only for testing purposes, you will encounter a
zillion bugs.

If you don't have a ROM file on hand (Attention, large GIFs):

\- Warps: [https://i.imgur.com/pYI9ipl.gif](https://i.imgur.com/pYI9ipl.gif)

\- Behaviors:
[https://i.imgur.com/isgIRLD.gif](https://i.imgur.com/isgIRLD.gif)

\- Zooming: [https://i.imgur.com/GMqDYKr.gif](https://i.imgur.com/GMqDYKr.gif)

\- World Map:
[https://i.imgur.com/HmvBTAV.png](https://i.imgur.com/HmvBTAV.png)

